# Contractions...is most of the pressure you feel way down low in the uterus?



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

When you have contractions, do you feel the most pressure way down low in your uterus, where your pelvis is? I've been having contractions off and on for three weeks now (I'm 41 weeks, 1 day pregnant) and I feel the most pressure way down low. They aren't painful, but just feel like really intense pressure, with the majority of it being at the lowest part of the front of my uterus. I keep wondering if it's normal or if maybe it's because of my c-section scar (which would really worry me). My baby's head is really low and engaged, so maybe that is why. Or maybe I'm feeling my cervix being pulled up? I've been dilating/effacing over the past three weeks (as of a week ago, I was 3-4 cm dilated, 80% effaced).


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

It depends... it could well be contractions, or just pressure and discomfort because of the baby's position. I doubt it has anything at all to do with your scar, and I'm sure it has a lot to do with the impending labor.

I hope you're getting as much rest as you can, and staying hydrated!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I agree with the others.


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Heather! I am so tickled to see that you are still hanging in there!







That baby is enjoying the home you've made...

That sounds a lot like the way many of my doula clients describe contractions. Hope you're getting all the rest you can if you are having a long 'early' labor. (Calling anything early now is a little funny, huh?







)

Keep us posted. Looking forward to hearing your birth story...

mb


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

With my 2nd I really felt the contractions down low, strong pressure. With my first, it was more "whole uterus" contractions until very active labor.

Good job hanging in there, sounds like you are getting so close


----------



## DalaiMama (Oct 12, 2002)

I actually felt very little of my contractions in my uterus, and felt them mostly in my upper thigh area. It was excrutiatingly painful, and I still don't really know why they were like that. Anyways, what you are feeling sounds normal enough.







You're getting closer all the time to holding your peanut!


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Have you ever worn one of those back-braces (for people who lift heavy things all the time)? For me, the sensation was concentrated in the same general are that the band-style back braces are.


----------



## CJ 5 (May 30, 2004)

I have wondered about this because I wasn't effaced at all or dialated at my last appt ( on my due date)

Does being effaced really mean anything until you go into labor???? Most of my warmup contractions have either been a tightening that didn't hurt ( bH like) or they have been strong irregular braxton hicks.


----------

